# Wohoo i got myself a boat :)



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 31, 2014)

I been out fishing pretty much every day since 2 weeks back with two friends. But only fishing from land. So we have been talking about getting a boat to fish from and this is what we ended up with  a Lohi 450 rt with a old 2 stroker but very smooth running and silent 60hp. I'm pretty stoked and we got it for a great price (about 4000$) with trailer, Now we just need to make it shine abit before we catch the monster pikes


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 31, 2014)

Remember this feeling. :happy1: 

You'll feel it again when it's time to get rid of it. :woot:


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 1, 2014)

you know boat stands for Bring On Another Thousand don't you?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 1, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> you know boat stands for Bring On Another Thousand don't you?



yepp  but i also know i will have a blast for my money


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 1, 2014)

So long as you keep a good oil/gas mix and not abuse it should last you a while. Interesting boat design, I like it. Oh one other thing the water pump is the most thing on the motor.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent a few more hours on the boat today. Polished, waxed, tinted windows and led lamps pushing 1050 lumen each, thay will come in handy for the dark october nights when i seek the Mother of Pike's . just need to fix the wires.
Tomorrow im taking Bettan for a test drive 

















Testing the lights.

[video=youtube_share;8cIMfz0yGsc]http://youtu.be/8cIMfz0yGsc?list=UUW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA[/video]


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome, Congrats Magnus! Nice looking boat and well don on the cleanup and lighting. You wont regret getting it and I hear you cant even catch the Mother of all Pike unless your in a sweet boat like this.

Have fun 
Randy


----------



## 99Limited (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, doesn't even look like the same boat. You made your boat look brand new. :ggodjob:


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 6, 2014)

Excellent job, now we expect pics on the water with fish!


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 6, 2014)

Boat looks great. We all want to see some catch. Enjoy it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 8, 2014)

Magnus are you using it in a lake? I have been to the Orkney Islands, I think they are as far north as Stockholm. Do not smaller bodies of water freeze over in the winter there?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 8, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Magnus are you using it in a lake? I have been to the Orkney Islands, I think they are as far north as Stockholm. Do not smaller bodies of water freeze over in the winter there?



No i have it in the sea. but yes our waters freeze when the winter comes so i put the boat on the trailer by then.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 8, 2014)

Lots of Fjords in those glacial melt countries. Boat is looking good. How is your fishing set up going to be in that little puddle jumper. Do you bottom fish with bait & chum bag or bait with rod & reel?


----------



## Clarence (Sep 10, 2014)

I wish boats in my country were this cheap! Kind of silly since I live on an island.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 18, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Lots of Fjords in those glacial melt countries. Boat is looking good. How is your fishing set up going to be in that little puddle jumper. Do you bottom fish with bait & chum bag or bait with rod & reel?



Yepp we got some nice waters here. we will try most styles of fishing but in general with rods and reel.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 27, 2014)

Been out fishing alot lately  Alot of nice fish. We cought about 15 Perch's 1 pike and a nice 2.4kg zander the other day. A few had to follow us back home  

0.8kg perch


----------



## Richard78 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow nice catch. Especially that zander, they are very tasty.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 27, 2014)

Richard78 said:


> Wow nice catch. Especially that zander, they are very tasty.



The Zanders are awsome fish indeed  

today i cought six more perch around 0.7-0.8 kg and a ugly one i tought was a zander until i saw the carp bream, was a fun fight thou on the ultra light rod


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr.Magnus said:


> The Zanders are awsome fish indeed
> 
> today i cought six more perch around 0.7-0.8 kg and a ugly one i tought was a zander until i saw the carp bream, was a fun fight thou on the ultra light rod
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful perch, very nice. What's a Zander? Do you eat the carp bream?

For that type of fish I like to salt and pepper and layer with slice onions and then set over night. Then dredge with corn flour and fry. You can also bake without the corn flour coating.


----------



## rami_m (Sep 27, 2014)

I spend 5 hours last night fishing with no bites. Very upset at seeing this thread for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 28, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> That is a beautiful perch, very nice. What's a Zander? Do you eat the carp bream?
> 
> For that type of fish I like to salt and pepper and layer with slice onions and then set over night. Then dredge with corn flour and fry. You can also bake without the corn flour coating.




The Zander is pretty much a Walleye. tought another 2 of them today and 15 perch. all about catch and release today


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like fun with a light rod & line. Steaming Chinese style is another good way to cook fish. Meat moist & tender.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 29, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Sounds like fun with a light rod & line. Steaming Chinese style is another good way to cook fish. Meat moist & tender.



Yeah the ultra light rods are a BLAST. i feel everything that happens and get a good fight on the perch.  just got back home from the boat. fishing for 3 hours and cought 20 perch,2 pikes and a zander. so much fun.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 5, 2014)

The Perch fishing is alot of fun. around 20 of them today. here is two

800g





700g


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 5, 2014)

Those are beautiful perch.....


----------

